# red and chocolate color changes



## DDBhavs (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi! I love seeing all the different shades of Havanese and how they change over time. If you have photos of your red or chocolate’s color progression, please share. Thank you!!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

DDBhavs said:


> Hi! I love seeing all the different shades of Havanese and how they change over time. If you have photos of your red or chocolate’s color progression, please share. Thank you!!
> Hi, Izzie is red. She hasn't changed colors so far. She is still a puppy though. I am sure she will change as she gets older.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not necessarily! Reds are funny! Some change a lot, some change a little and some don't change at all! And unlike most Havanese, which typically lighten when they change color... Reds sometimes darken... just to keep people guessing! LOL!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

krandall said:


> Not necessarily! Reds are funny! Some change a lot, some change a little and some don't change at all! And unlike most Havanese, which typically lighten when they change color... Reds sometimes darken... just to keep people guessing! LOL!


Does this go for red sables too? Havanese are such interesting little pups, I love that there's an element of "surprise" as to what color they'll be. My friends with maltese and bichon frise don't know what they're missing lol 😆


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Well I started to respond and saved it since I was looking for pictures, with the little save button, but for the first time since the new forum, my “draft” is gone!

I’ll add pictures later but for mine, the biggest color change was after his first trim, and the lighter coat underneath showed up more. He changes constantly but it’s hard to capture in pictures. The other day I noticed I could see his roots were a different color along his part!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

The last picture is terrible but the white that was peaking through before is so clear! They are in order from about 3-9 months. Even though I can see Sundance’s color changes when I look closely at pictures, after this point they are more subtle. He did lighten overall, and he has white markings, but there are areas that lighten and darken more than others. Right now he has streaks of slightly darker red around his ears.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

One great thing about Havanese is they keep us guessing. I love all of the colors. A friend of mine thought that Havanese were only black and white dogs. She didn't realize they have many color options. I personally know color isn't important. I was looking back at my Yorkie's picture as a puppy. She was a cute black and tan baby. Today she is a gray and faded gold senior lady. I wouldn't trade her for anything. I feel the same about Izzie. I don't care if Izzie turns cream because she has my heart too.


----------



## DDBhavs (Mar 7, 2021)

Your pups are gorgeous, EvaE and Vartina!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Does this go for red sables too? Havanese are such interesting little pups, I love that there's an element of "surprise" as to what color they'll be. My friends with maltese and bichon frise don't know what they're missing lol 😆


Hmmm. I'm not sure. In general. sables tend to lighten. But I don't know that many TRULY "red sables". Panda's dam was red sable, and certainly has remained dark red sable all her life. But the "red" in red sable comes from completely different genes than from clear red (ee) dogs. ...Or it can. As with a lot of color genetics in Havanese "it's complicated"! LOL!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

beautiful!!!
View attachment 173869

View attachment 173870

View attachment 173871

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's a few pics of Truffles. She was a dark chocolate as a puppy. After about a year she starting getting a lot of white in her coat





















. Eventually she darkened up again, but not the deep chocolate she was as a puppy.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Our dramatic color change is black to silver but I don't think I've seen your photos EvaE or Heather's. They are darling up pies and beautiful adults!


----------



## DDBhavs (Mar 7, 2021)

Look at those changes! Truffles is lovely in all three pics!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She doesn't usually look like that! 🤣 Maybe for one day after grooming!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

The first time I saw a picture of a red Havanese I fell in love with it, because it reminded me of the red hair DD had when she was younger. I didn’t know it was a Havanese, and that’s how I discovered the breed. When I discovered all of the different colors and markings they have and the changes they can go through, it just made me love them even more. And it sent me down the rabbit hole of Havanese Rainbow, which is fascinating but makes my brain hurt.

It would be fun if my next puppy is a different color than Sundance, because it would be interesting to see the changes in a different coat. But, it’s the least important thing in a puppy, and I get to see all of the cute pictures here!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Heather's said:


> Here's a few pics of Truffles. She was a dark chocolate as a puppy. After about a year she starting getting a lot of white in her coat
> View attachment 173881
> View attachment 173882
> View attachment 173883
> . Eventually she darkened up again, but not the deep chocolate she was as a puppy.


I remember you posting pictures of her color change a while ago and thinking she was stunning in both - but I didn’t realize there was a dramatic 3rd change, too! I always assumed she was silver. She’s beautiful!


----------

